# Skilton Foote and Co. Canning Jars



## annie44 (Sep 18, 2007)

I am interested in purchasing any Skilton Foote and Co. canning jars, which bear the same ( or similar) logo as the Skilton Foote Bunker Hill pickle bottles.  I have a clear jar, but I think they also come in amber and maybe green.

 Even if you're not selling, I would love to see a picture if you have one of these jars.


----------



## epgorge (Sep 18, 2007)

Annie, My Bad!! 

 If I had known mine would have only brought $105 bucks, I would have gladly sold them to you for that. I would rather have had you with them. They are in VA somewhere. [][&o]

 J


----------



## woody (Sep 18, 2007)

I dug a broken aqua colored one a couple of years ago.
 I think they are fairly scarce.
 The one I dug was a quart size, if I remember.


----------



## annie44 (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is a picture of the one I have....


----------



## capsoda (Sep 18, 2007)

They are only listed in light green and yellow olive quarts but yours in clear or maybe aqua so that amber one may be out there. It would be worth a mint though. They are realy hard to come by.


----------



## annie44 (Sep 19, 2007)

I looked in Zumwalt's book this morning - she lists pale green, shades of amber, and aqua.   I haven't ever seen one on ebay - the one I have was purchased at the Shupps Grove bottle show in PA.


----------

